# TS 3 Server Problem



## fac3l3ss (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe bei mir(Windows 7 x64) den TS3 Server x64 installiert.
Wenn ich an meinem PC(= Server) als Server-Adresse "127.0.0.1"
eingebe bekomme ich Zugriff zum Server.
Wenn ich als Adresse meine IP eingebe, bekomme ich keinen Zugriff zum
Server("Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen"); folglich kann sich niemand
ausser mir mit localhost am Server anmelden/zugreifen.
Was hab ich falsch gemacht?
Der Server läuft mit Adminrechten...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jared566 (23. Februar 2010)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> folglich kann sich niemand
> ausser mir mit localhost am Server anmelden/zugreifen.



Das ist richtig, da jeder seinen eigenen 'localhost' hat.

Möchtest du den Server ins Internet bringen oder in deinem Heimnetz betreiben?

Hast du schonmal versucht deine Firewall auszuschalten?

Wenn du den Server im Internet betreiben willst, musst du noch den Port in deinem Router freischalten, auf dem der Server läuft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Februar 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, da jeder seinen eigenen 'localhost' hat.
> 
> Möchtest du den Server ins Internet bringen oder in deinem Heimnetz betreiben?
> 
> ...


Ich will über das I-Net auf den Server zugreifen...
Ich hab die Firewall abgeschaltet, Port 9987 freigegeben = NICHTS!
Bitte helft mir!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## scooterone (28. Februar 2010)

andere/fremde können auch nur auf deinen TS3 wenn sie deine "öffentliche" IP haben. solltest du eine dynamische (wechselnde) IP haben empfiehlt es sich eine DNS aufschlüsselung zu nutzen. ansonsten ports im router/firewall freigeben, aber wie schon bei TS2 wirds nicht nur der eine port sein. es ist zu empfehlen die "bedienungsanleitung" von TS3 zu lesen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. März 2010)

So, ich hab das Problem gelöst, allerdings hört man mich in TS nicht/ich höre
niemanden, Skype funzt, was mache ich falsch?(Natürlich habe ich NICHT Mikrofon aus/Lautsprecher aus aktiviert!) 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

